# Broke A Part On My 12"



## Cgantner5150 (Jun 20, 2016)

I was tightening the left bolt on the upper compound swivel and heard a "pop". Cracked the plate right through the bore of the screw and on the other side as well.

Anybody have an extra? Part number 10-302? It's for a Craftsman 12" lathe 101.07403

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## dlane (Jun 21, 2016)

I have a old craftsman 12" compound around someware ,can you get a pic of it and I'll see if it looks the same , As I just sold my 12" craftsman


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Jun 21, 2016)

Here is a pic. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## dlane (Jun 21, 2016)

sorry the one I have dose not resemble that one. This one is 9-302


----------



## Cgantner5150 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks everybody. One came up on eBay this afternoon and I purchased it.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 22, 2016)

Right.  9-302 clamps in position on 9-301 with two studs, nuts and T-nuts.  The change was made at around the time that the 10D appeared, at serial number 3970.  And at least according to Sears Parts Direct, shortly before the 101.07360 and 101.07380 came out (which was about a year before the 101.07400 first appeared).


----------

